# How to play .qcp files?



## raphytaffy (Jul 31, 2011)

My friend sent me an audio clip and I wasn't able to play it from within the text message. Tried copying the file to my laptop and it doesn't seem to play with the software I tried (Windows Media Player, VLC, QuickTime). Does anyone know how I can get the clip to play?


----------



## g00s3y (Jul 12, 2011)

It may be corrupted, VLC can play .qcp files definitely.


----------



## raphytaffy (Jul 31, 2011)

Gave VLC another go and this time it played it without a problem. Any way to get native playback from within the text message itself?


----------



## g00s3y (Jul 12, 2011)

raphytaffy said:


> Gave VLC another go and this time it played it without a problem. Any way to get native playback from within the text message itself?


Not sure about within the text itself, usually if it can play, it should play it automatically when you open the text. You may be able to open it with a file manager on your phone and possibly play it from there.


----------

